# Cowboy Boots



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

COWBOY BOOTS
> An elderly Arizona couple, Charlie and Bessie, are vacationing
> in Calgary. Charlie always wanted a pair of authentic cowboy
> boots. Seeing some on sale one day, he buys them, wears them
> back to the hotel, walking proudly.
> 
> 
> He walks into their room and says to his wife, "Notice anything
> different about me?" Bessie looks him over, "Nope." Charlie says
> excitedly. "Come on Bessie, take a good look. Notice anything
> different about me?" Bessie looks again, "Nope."
> 
> 
> Frustrated Charlie storms off into the bathroom, undresses, and
> walks back into the room completely naked except for his boots.
> Again he asks, a little louder this time, "Notice anything
> DIFFERENT NOW?"
> 
> 
> Bessie looks up and says, "Charlie, what's different? It's
> hanging down today, it was hanging down yesterday, it'll be
> hanging down again tomorrow."
> 
> 
> Furious, Charlie yells, "AND DO YOU KNOW WHY IT IS HANGING DOWN,
> BESSIE? IT'S HANGING DOWN BECAUSE IT'S LOOKING AT MY NEW
> BOOTS!!!"
> 
> 
> To which Bessie replies, "Should have bought a hat, Charlie. Should have
> bought a hat."


----------

